# Girls: Do you like mop-tops on a guy?



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

The hairstyle, I mean? It's collar-length in the back with hair over the forehead and hair partially covering the ears. Would you like someone with this hairstyle? Here's a picture of it:


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I love that hairstyle, and I'd certainly like someone who had it. Especially those someones.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

sure!


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely, as long as it doesn't look too big for the person with the hair xD


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

those that you posted don't look that bad, but if you're talking about bowl haircuts essentially, then no, those are not attractive. I guess it just depends on the face structure of the person who's wearing it, but overall, it just seems like too much hair, it's like a mop of hair....


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially... *thinks of Justin Bieber and shudders*
To me, they don't really look right. Just looks kinda... odd xD. But then that's just me I guess.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yes, lol, for the longest time. There are so many musicians from the 60's who I thought looked cute with that style. I like it more when it's just naturally kind of shaggy looking though and not so much styled.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Not anymore :no
I automatically see Justin Bieber too.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sure. Always thought bangs looked good on guys.


----------

